# adapetus mechanics skitarius: LE, HB MP3



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

www.blacklibrary.com/Home/skitarius-limited-edition.html limited edition 1000










www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/skitarius-hardback.html HB


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just noticed that one. Looks promising.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Reasonable prices aswell i think, 320 pages around the same size as Valedor which cost £20, so an extra £5 for an LE, and £5 less for a normal edition, is kind of shocking :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just realised that while I was at work I accidentally ordered both the regular and limited editions... :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Got myself the LE edition, because it means I net a service stud for it and only need to get one more to qualify for a copy of Lemartes. So basically I save £20 overall by getting Skitarius 1st Edition.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Got myself the LE edition, because it means I net a service stud for it and only need to get one more to qualify for a copy of Lemartes. So basically I save £20 overall by getting Skitarius 1st Edition.
> 
> 
> LotN


One more stud and I‘ll qualify for my third one. 

Edit: fuck my wallet


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Skitarius is available as ebook now.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. Not a terribly pleasing read. I rate it 6/10 and that is being generous, the twist at the end lifting it barely out of mediocrity.

This novel reveals the danger of putting the pov on creatures that have had nearly all emotion and personality excised from them. I found it hard to connect with any of the characters because they were so empty, to say it mildly. Emotionally stunted space marines have far more humanity than these blank clockwork creations of the mechanicus.

It really felt like that the book was nothing but a parade of product placement for the new mechanicus army, constantly bombarded with all the new terms for weapons and units. And having little else to show for it.

Edit:
The Lords of Mars trillogy is a far superior read for those interested in the mechanicum. I am glad I didnt buy this LE, wouldve felt jibbed, badly so.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I read the free extract. I understand what you're getting at, re: clockwork characters, Brother Lucian, but it didn't bother me that much. Maybe it's because I was expecting that? As far as product placement goes, the extract made it feel far more subtle than _Dark Vengeance._ That is to say, I felt there was a nice look at the mentality and beliefs of the Mechanicus thrown in the dozen or so pages I got to read.

It's by Rob Sanders, and I thought _Legion of the Damned_ was an excellent read, so I think I'll give this one a chance!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

It gets much worser later on. Theres a couple early bits of good looks at the tech priests and their schemes. But the focus quickly shifts to the skitarius army alone for the remainder of the book, where it really begins to drag.

Edit: I wasnt a fan of Legion of the damned, but I found that book far more readable than Skitarius.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Finished Skitarius. Enjoyed it, but can see where it is flawed and could have been improved (IMHO);

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/04/black-library-review-adeptus-mechanicus.html


LotN


----------

